# Problemas con la instalacion del multisim 8



## criscob83 (Nov 11, 2005)

hola de nuevo, tengo una duda acompañada de un problema, estaba navegando por edonkey y encontré una versión de multisim 8 la cual descargue e instalé, pero decía que era de prueba pero por eso no hay problema, entonces según me pasaron otra versión y desinstalé la que tenía, y al instalar el otro me dice que ya fue instalada una versión antes y que ya no se puede.

Entonces trae un archivo para reparar el registro y que debes borrar un archivo (ms8d.ini el cual nunca encontre), y no funciona mi multisim y lo necesito de nuevo para hacer tarea para lunes

Espero me puedan ayudar o decir si lo puedo instalar de nuevo OK
Muchas gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 11, 2005)

Hola, puede ser que la primera instalación que hiciste creo valores en el registro del sistema que no se eliminaron al desinstalarlo y por eso la segunda instalación no te funciono. Prueba desinstalando este ultimo programa y utilizando un limpiador de registro como el *RegCleaner*, con el busca todos las entradas que creo el multisim y las eliminas. Luego de esto si puedes instalar de nuevo el programa.

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 11, 2005)

Como complemento de lo que te dice Li-ion, trata de reinstalar la última versión, pero hazlo en un directorio distinto es decir:

Si intalastes la primera vez en C:\Archivos de Programa\Multisim8  reinstala la nueva versión en C:\Multisim8 o cualquier otro directorio pero no en C:\Archivos de Programa\Multisim8.

Esto hace que se creen nuevas claves de registro.

Si esto no te funciona sigue lo que te propone Li-ion, bájate el freeware "RegFixer", desinstala el multisim, corre el RegFixer y limpia el registro (debes tener cuidado con lo que borras), y reinstala el multisim. Algo de esto debería funcionar.

RegFixer:
http://www.softlookup.com/download.asp?ID=24049

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## criscob83 (Nov 11, 2005)

respecto a lo que dices de instalarlo en otro directorio, no se puedo por que ni siquiera inicia la instalacion es antes de que inicie el instalador, intentaré con ese programa que dices y lo instalare de nuevo muchas gracias


----------



## criscob83 (Nov 11, 2005)

hice todo lo que me dijeron baje el programa y borre todo
ademàs me meti al registro y borre todo lo relacionado con multisim y workbench y tampoco
necesito ese programa
o poderlo instalar de nuevo
help!!!


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 11, 2005)

¿Tampoco puedes instalar el primero?

Si lo puedes hacer, instálalo de nuevo, reinicia la máquina y trata de instalar también el más nuevo en otro directorio.
Si no te lo permite, desinstala el viejo en forma correcta e intenta nuevamente  con el más reciente. 

De paso, dime cual es específicamente el error que te arroja el windows (tal cual te lo da la máquina o el multisim).

Marcelo.


----------



## criscob83 (Nov 11, 2005)

Mira ahi te va la explicación completa: baje un multisim 8 que trae utilityboard de edonkey lo instalé y todo y si jalaba bien nada más que era demo, entonces me pasaron otro (ya habia desinstalado el otro multisim) y quise ver si ese no era demo
entonces desinstale el otro y al momento de instalar el que me pasaron me salía el siguiente mensaje:
el de la figura
trae dos archivos uno para arreglar el registro si lo vas a reinstalar y otro donde da las instrucciones.
al momento de quererlo instalar de nuevo me sale el mensaje de que ya ha sido instalado una vez.
ya borre todos las claves del registro y todo con el programa que me dieron y ya he reiniciado la maquina y todo esto ya tiene mas de 3 días


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 11, 2005)

Bueno pero no te enojes, haz lo siguiente: Para explicarte esto voy a asumir que tienes WinXP. En otros windows es similar.

1) Si tienes un directorio de multisim, bórralo (luego de haber desinstalado todas las versiones).
2) Abre el explorador de windows
3) En el menú "Herramientas" haz click en "opciones de carpeta"
4) En la ventana que te aparece, selecciona el tab de "Ver"
5) Allí vas a ver dos secciones. Concéntrate en la de abajo, que parece una ventana.
6) En "Archivos y Carpetas Ocultos" pon el tilde en "Mostrar todos los archivos y carpetas ocultos"
7) Más abajo en esa misma lista, coloca el tilde en :"Mostrar contenido de las carpetas de sistema" y "Mostrar la ruta completa en la barra de títulos"
8) Saca el tilde en: "Ocultar archivos protegidos del sistema operativo" y "Ocultar extensiones de archivo para tipos de archivos conocidos". Si en algún caso te aparece una advertencia, clickea "Si" para que continúes y te permite sacar el tilde.

Ahora puedes ver todos los archivos ocultos de Windows.

Busca el archivo "ms8d.ini" en C:\Windows y elimínalo. Si no lo encuentras, utiliza la función "Buscar" de Windows y recuerda tildar que te busque en todas las carpetas incluídas las de sistema. Búscalo con calma, hasta que no lo encuentres y lo borres no vas a poder reinstalar el otro programa.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## criscob83 (Nov 11, 2005)

you're really good man i haven't seen that option, bueno si la habia visto pero me faltaba las otras que dijiste, por eso no me salían todos los archivos ocultos
bueno hasta luego ahora si dejo de molestar con esto gracias
parece que ahora si lo puedo instalar   
ah y no me enojaba es que asi escribo jeje fue mucha tu ayuda


----------

